# 22 days!



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

That's what it took to compose (while scoring simultaneously) the "listener friendly" (Brahms variations) ten minute orchestra piece that I mentioned in my last blog. I was able to structure the ever-increasing tempi throughout, but it won't come across to the listener due to some variations utilizing note values that will belie the feel of the true tempo. And I never was able to make each variation increase in volume....oh well, it just couldn't be that way.

It was fun to include for the first time in any of my scores contrabassoon and xylophone and I gave them some great parts.

Now it's time to clean up the score and send it off to the conductor to see if he likes it enough to program it.


----------

